# Poker Shape



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I am interested in a Poker shaped pipe. Not attracted to them at first but then saw one up close and personal and I really liked it. Can anyone tell me about the Poker style pipe and any particular smoking attributes it may possess?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Pokers usually have large walls, so they tend not to get very hot. Being sitters, they are also usefull under some circumstances as they can be put down anywhere (for this reason, I only like the ones in which the bit doesn´t touch the surface where the pipe is sitting).


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Terrier said:


> I am interested in a Poker shaped pipe. Not attracted to them at first but then saw one up close and personal and I really liked it. Can anyone tell me about the Poker style pipe and any particular smoking attributes it may possess?


I was in the same exact boat.

My poker has an angled bottom so that the stem doesnt touch the same surface, but it doesnt help. (oh i think the weight of the rubber pipe bit throws it off lol)


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a Nording that is a modified poker and I really like it. Since most pokers are rather sizable pipes, I'd suggest checking them out in person to make sure you like what you see. As mentioned above, the thick walls help pull heat away and the tall nature of the bowl often makes them good flake pipes.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far. One of my concerns as to how it smokes is related to the flat chamber bottom. Any issues there?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Terrier said:


> Thanks for the responses so far. One of my concerns as to how it smokes is related to the flat chamber bottom. Any issues there?


Min has a conical chamber and the draft hole is aligned so that it meets the exact center at the lowest point. I have not seen one drilled with a flat bottom chamber ala corn cob.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I could be mistaken about the flat bottom. I thought I read that somewhere while researching the poker type pipe.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Terrier said:


> I could be mistaken about the flat bottom. I thought I read that somewhere while researching the poker type pipe.


Heh...the OUTSIDE is flat!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^That shape I believe is called a cherrywood, which i suppose is a variation on a poker. It is characterized by the flat bottom of the bowl being angled like that, and the bent stem. A poker will be "all right angles" looking from the side.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> ^That shape I believe is called a cherrywood, which i suppose is a variation on a poker. It is characterized by the flat bottom of the bowl being angled like that, and the bent stem. A poker will be "all right angles" looking from the side.


Good call.


----------

